# my radiant blue 1959 schwinn jaguar markIV



## rollfaster (May 1, 2013)

finally finished my jag.i was originally a 3-speed but the rear wheel and hub was in bad shape,it was a tcw coaster hub that was freewheeling,so i coverted it to a red band 2-speed kickback.its a rider so i gave it a good cleaning and recondition.its nice to see this bike out in the sun now.:o


----------



## Gary Mc (May 1, 2013)

Very nice, great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin machine (May 1, 2013)

*Awesome !!!! job*

awesome bike ...I love the blue its a great job on your part enjoy


----------



## cyberpaull (May 1, 2013)

*nice looking Jag*

Great looking bike. I have a 62'  2-speed Kickback. They look so much cleaner I think.


----------



## rollfaster (May 3, 2013)

*1959 jag markIV*

thanks for the nice comments.this is a very nice kickback wheel but after its maiden voyage,i discovered the brakes are squeling badly.so i threw on a very nice single speed red band 1962 s7 that ive had for a while off of an american.im gonna have to tear the two speed down.not good.


----------



## cl222 (May 3, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> thanks for the nice comments.this is a very nice kickback wheel but after its maiden voyage,i discovered the brakes are squeling badly.so i threw on a very nice single speed red band 1962 s7 that ive had for a while off of an american.im gonna have to tear the two speed down.not good.




My 2 speed kickback did that too but it ended up just needing to be greased a little better. Thought the last owner did that but now I have learned to always check hubs I buy from other people.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 6, 2018)

Great job on the bike! I’m a blue fan of these bikes. Here’s my 1960




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 7, 2018)

Revival.
This is my 60 Jag.


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 8, 2018)

Jagadellic, baby!


----------



## phantom (Jan 8, 2018)

Very nice....Here is my 57


----------

